

Happiness is contagious, research finds - jessep
http://articles.latimes.com/2008/dec/05/science/sci-happy5

======
jessep
Interesting stuff. Here's the full study:
[http://www.bmj.com/cgi/content/full/337/dec04_2/a2338?maxtos...](http://www.bmj.com/cgi/content/full/337/dec04_2/a2338?maxtoshow=&HITS=10&hits=10&RESULTFORMAT=&fulltext=happiness&searchid=1&FIRSTINDEX=0&resourcetype=HWCIT)

------
smoody
Interesting, for sure. But, as an aside, look at the point size and location
of those link ads! Desperate times call for desperate measures, I guess.

